# Insights into 2012 Pinarello Line



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

In a couple of weeks i will be fortunate enough to go to Italy and see the 2012 lineup in person but last night i had an opportunity to get some insights into the 2012 line.

It sounds like there will be many similarities in equipment and pricing but the biggest change is in the fork and headtube for all assymetric framesets (Dogma, Paris, FPQ, ROKH, KOBH). The lower bearing of the all the assymetric frames will now take a 1.5" bearing and I believe will also have tapered forks.

As most of you know the ROKH is a new model and early release of the 2012's and designed after the KOBH.

The FP2 frameset took some great upgrades. Now the FP2 has Assymetric Chainstays and Fork upgrading it to the Prince technology. Sounds like group options will be 105, rival and ultegra for around the same price points as 2011.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

You're a lucky man, Bart. Treviso is beautiful (and hot) in July.
Looking forward to hearing all about your trip and the 2014 Pinas.

boun viaggio


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Be nice if they started offering some choices in their geometry. Everybody else is.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bart, do you have any information on this Pinarello 777, a possible ww frame?


----------



## mccia (Sep 13, 2006)

I also assumed that the 777 was going to be a ww frame, but it would seem that it is actually the Dogma 2. 

I haven't posted on this forum and can not attach links, so check out Bikeradar.com Tour de France tech - a closer look at the Dogma 2. 

There is a picture of the Movistar Dogma 2 with a little UCI sticker on the seat tube that has Pina F777-RD. 

What do you think?


----------



## smithrider (May 15, 2011)

I am looking forward to an update on the 2012 Paris. The poster above stated it will be updated similiar to the Dogma but a video on YouTube stating it is the 2012 Paris (in Japanese) makes it look the same as the 2011 but with a different paint job. I am hoping it is updated given I am looking to buy one in the coming months. The new Tarmac sl4 is tempting me as well.

I would post the link but the forum won't let me.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

thats definitely a dogma 2, not sure about the sticker. The headtube and 1.5 lower bearing and fork change were introduced with the ROKH so i expect the Paris will look more similar to that than the Dogma 2.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

i just saw the pic of the red dogma 2 on another thread and it reminded me about the internal cable routing. I expect that will be carried down to the paris and FP bike as well.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

here is two more colors of the dogma 2, BOB and White/black/red

https://picasaweb.google.com/display.swacchi/Pinarello2012


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*What's this, Dogma or Kobh?*

Pic #60

It looks like a KOBH, maybe they changed the name to DogmaK?


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

cinelli, i think you nailed that one. from the looks of the pics is saw a easy fit womens Paris as well. I cant wait to see the new bikes in person and find out what will be imported to the US. For those with non traditional interest i am wondering wether there will be an 29er hardtail mtb's in the lineup. They are supposed to be making the frame for the BCF team.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried to get a BCF Dogma but they were sold out right away. They are really nice.

I'll settle for one of the BCF mountain bikes, they are nice too.

No doubt Pinarello uses those shows to determine demand and therefore production. So it's possible that some of the bikes shown may not be made in large numbers. Or if the response is cool, maybe not at all.


----------

